# sailboat swim platform



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone!

I need to put a swim platform on a Beneteau First 345. The stern slants at about 60 degrees from vertical and currently has two tube steps down to the swim ladder that folds into the water. I need a place to sit to put on snorkel gear and a ladder in and out of the water. Ideas, source, thoughts....anything

Thanx
Cliff


----------



## h37skipper (Nov 7, 2002)

Here''s one idea if the LINK works:
http://www.sailboatowners.com/upload/display.tpl?folder=73127065966&fno=17
This is a friend''s solution on his Hunter 37-Cutter. If the link does not work you can find it in the "Photo Forum" archives over on "www.hunterowners.com".


----------



## beneteaumercedes (Jan 20, 2010)

*1984 Beneteau First 345*

I JUST BOUGHT A 1984 BENETEAU FIRST 345. IT HAS THE SAME TRANSOM INCLINATION (ABOUT 30 DEGREES FROM THE VERTICAL). 
I TRIED TO ACCESS THE WEB ADDRESS BELOW, NO LUCK. 
COULD YOU INFORM ABOUT OTHER WEB PAGES OR ANY COMPANY THAT SUPPLY OR MANUFACTURE AN AFT SWIM/DIVE PLATFORM OF THAT SAILBOAT MODEL.

THANKS.



h37skipper said:


> Here''s one idea if the LINK works:
> http://www.sailboatowners.com/upload/display.tpl?folder=73127065966&fno=17
> This is a friend''s solution on his Hunter 37-Cutter. If the link does not work you can find it in the "Photo Forum" archives over on "www.hunterowners.com".


----------



## CS271409 (Mar 1, 2006)

Cliff,
I've seen two options. One where a fairly good glass man added a sugar scoop swim platform to a 30 footer. Looks fantastic and still sails very well but that probably won't meet your needs.
There's a company in Barrie north of Toronto called Stainless Outfitters that does this also. Here is their link. There's a picture 3/4 of the way down the page that likely will meet your needs. I don't know where you are but I know they do custom work and will ship anywhere in the US or Canada 
I have no affiliation with the company nor have I bought anything from them but they have a good reputation and, based on my discussions with them at the Toronto Boat Show, seem reasonable by boat standards.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You are probably best to search the internet for an idea of what would work and find a good local to you stainless fabrication business and get them to measure the boat to get it perfect. I don't think I would trust a custom job to someone who can't see the boat. That way if it doesn't fit it is their problem not yours.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

More then your looking for but you could get some Ideas off of mine.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys, I doubt Cliff much cares, as his post is SEVEN YEARS OLD. If he doesn't have a solution by now, he's probably gotten a different boat.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

HA!...its taken me 2 years to get caught in that trap....Im officially a AFOC now...:O


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

But I bet beneteaumerc could use the same info... which is why he was probably gravedigging in the first place.


----------



## beneteaumercedes (Jan 20, 2010)

*Swin Platform*

DID YOU FOUND A SOLUTION FOR YOU SAILBOAT. I HAVE THE SAME ISSUE WITH MY 1984 BENETEAU FIRST 345.

THANKS



marcliff said:


> Anyone!
> 
> I need to put a swim platform on a Beneteau First 345. The stern slants at about 60 degrees from vertical and currently has two tube steps down to the swim ladder that folds into the water. I need a place to sit to put on snorkel gear and a ladder in and out of the water. Ideas, source, thoughts....anything
> 
> ...


----------



## kkoller007 (Jul 30, 2010)

marcliff said:


> Anyone!
> CLiff or anyone who may be interested, There is a company in Phoenix AZ. that sells custom swim platforms for ANY boat. They can manufacture anything you need. I know that the sailboat market hasn't seen very much need for swim platforms but these guys are truly amazing in what they can do and offer. They actually can put vents in the platform that light up. Ive seen the stainless options on sail boats befor but I wonder at what cost to performance do they cause due to weight. A platform for a sail boat from these guys would probably be under 40 lbs and is VERY strong. They can be reached at swim-platform.com. DONT forget the the dash! Ask for Kraig! They built the platform for my pontoon when others said it couldnt be done!
> 
> Keith


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

sailingdog said:


> Guys, I doubt Cliff much cares, as his post is SEVEN YEARS OLD. If he doesn't have a solution by now, he's probably gotten a different boat.


Good advice is ageless, I don't care if the OP is satisfied or not, if its a subject I am researching what does the time frame matter. I have seen these comments made before, and while sometimes it applies like "how do I get my motor running" or some such unanswerable stuff. Here its OK but just my dopinion.


----------

